# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  روش ساخت تگ ها

## maryam.tadayon

سلام دوستان 
روش ساخت تگ كلود رو مي خواستم . مراحل ساخت به چه صورت است؟
ممنون ميشم راهنمايي فرماييد

----------


## metal gear solid 4

تگ کلود؟ منظورتون Tag Crowd ـه ؟ اگرمنظورتون Tag Crowd ـه، اندازه ی تگ ها بر اساس تعدادشون خواهد بود. البته حدس میزنم کمینشو نسبت به تعداد کل تگ ها محاسبه میکنه و بر اساس کمینه سایز بندی میکنه.

----------

